# mastitis - who do I call



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm fairly sure I have mastitis, I noticed my breast felt bruised around 6 hours ago. This evening I was shivering a lot, but I thought it must just be colder outside than last night. Then noticed red streaks when nursing and finally took my temp, it's 100.3.

This is my first time being postpartum in the US, so I don't know whether I should contact my primary care doctor tomorrow, or my ob/gyn?


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

I would call my midwife- so mybe your ob/gyn? hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Here's a non-antibiotic treatment you can try until you call --

http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/natur....html#mastitis


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I came down with mastitis yesterday, and since it was a Sunday I just went to my local convenient care and saw a GP. But if I had oodles of free time I would have called my gyno.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

bizarrely enough, despite feeling horrible at bedtime and wondering if I could wait til this morning, I woke up to find I had no temperature, the red streaks had gone and only a slight bruised feeling remained, which has diminished over the course of the morning. I didn't even nurse overnight, didn't do any of the things that are supposed to help, yet somehow managed to get better spontaneously, which I've never heard of, I know you can get better withou antibiotics, but to have such a short attack is very odd.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Breastfeeding. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
bizarrely enough, despite feeling horrible at bedtime and wondering if I could wait til this morning, I woke up to find I had no temperature, the red streaks had gone and only a slight bruised feeling remained, which has diminished over the course of the morning. I didn't even nurse overnight, didn't do any of the things that are supposed to help, yet somehow managed to get better spontaneously, which I've never heard of, I know you can get better withou antibiotics, but to have such a short attack is very odd.

this exact same thing has happened to me twice. i think it was probably just a plugged duct, as you CAN get a fever/chills from that.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

When I've had mastitis, I've called my ob.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had mastitis a few times and really wasn't interested in antibiotics (which is the only thing a Dr. can do for you). It went away on its own. I did the following:

-Express as much as I could in a loooong, looong HOT shower (I knelt, facing the water, so it landed on my chest)
-Have DS nurse despite the pain
-Line babe's nose up with the infected duct when nursing
-lots of raw garlic
-lots of fluids, especially cranberry juice
-no sugar/caffein
-no tight bras or anything that could compress the breast
-rest


----------

